# Need the no BS scoop on GU Wingers



## Davin Marceau (Dec 28, 2003)

Are they worth it??

Its tough trying to wade through all the posts, so give me the scoop!

Are the kinks worked out w/ the new release? Are they truly a deal or should I shell out the extra 100 bones for a Zinger II?

Thanks in advance.

Davin


----------



## Keith Allison (Dec 29, 2003)

Davin,

We just bought 4 new ones last month to update some older equipment and I can tell you I've used them day in and day out without any problems. The new release works flawlessly and they've added stronger bands as well. You can stack them flat on top of each other for easy transport in your truck or on the back of a four wheeler. They are very light weight and easy to carry.

One thing I really like is if you use a primer with your throw, it is totally removed when you get ready to reload it. You just walk up and put another one in the primer hole. Don't have to worry about carrying needle nose pliers in the field with the Gunners Up.

We have 15-16 y/o bird boys that reload these things without any problems or safety concerns.

I highly recommend them. For the price and quality, you can't beat the value of them.

We have 14 of them total and trust me, we put them through the wringer day in and day out. There have been days we left them in the field overnight, in the rain, etc. etc. and they have continued to perform. I would also recommend the Dogtra electronics only because they have worked flawlessly as well.

Customer service at Gunners Up is A+ as well. Richard will bend over backwards to help out in anyway. He is a class act and runs his business that way. I've personally known him for about 8 years now, but I'm recommending the wingers to you not because he is a friend, but as a consumer giving you an honest, objective opinion of the product that I've used and am completely happy with.

Hope this helps,

Keith


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

Things are worked out. It is a good product at a great price.


----------



## NC Lab man (Apr 16, 2004)

I have two and am about to buy a third. I had the original trigger mechanism to start with and had several problems. Richard was always good to work with and helped me out with any problems. 

I upgraded to the servo releases when they came out and I have only good to say. I have never had a misfire since upgrading the releases. Dollar for dollar they are the best thing going.


----------



## Davin Marceau (Dec 28, 2003)

Thanks for the replies. Looks like I'll be ordering one (maybe two, if I can get my wife on board).

I already have three Dogta releases. They used to match my wingers until some a$$wipe stole them out of the back of my truck. :evil: 

And they are the right price for a college kid fresh out of the Army.

Thanks again

Davin


----------



## Bullets Dad (Jul 8, 2003)

I can only echo the exact things that Kieth at War Eagle has already stated.

Bullets Dad


----------



## Davin Marceau (Dec 28, 2003)

I ordered two last week. Cant wait to give them a try.  

Davin


----------

